# Spellforce - Wundtinktur



## UACM (23. Mai 2005)

Ich hänge gerade bei einer Quest (möchte sie gerne lösen obwohl ich sie zum weiterspielen eigentlich nicht brauche). Ich habe ja von so einer Elfe auf der Insel Eloni den Auftrag bekommen eine Wundtinktur von einer Händlerin in Graufels zu holen (Valdis heisst sie glaub). Sie schickt mich dann zu einem fahrenden Händler, der ihr seit Tagen eine Lieferung schuldet und sie somit keinen Trank brauen kann. Im Dorf in Shiel bin ich dann auf diesen gestossen und habe ihm auch einen Malachit gegeben. Daraufhin habe ich die Kombination für die Kiste bekommen in der seine Waren sind. Nun weiss ich aber nicht wo zum Teufel sich diese Kiste versteckt hat. Habe schon einige Karten abgegrast (blöder wiederkehrender Fog of  War) und auch shcon weitergespielt in der Hoffnung, dass die Räuber die Kiste mitgenommen haben. Mitlerweile bin ich aber bereits bis zum Gottwall vorgestossen und langsam aber sicher glaube ich nicht mehr dran, dass ich die Kiste auf einer neuen Insel finde. Weiss jemand wo (auf welcher Insel) sich diese Kiste befindet (es muss eine Kombination eigegeben werden)? Die Insel ist vor allem wichtig, an den genauen Standort kann glaube ich niemand so gut erinnern. Schon mal danke im Vorraus.


----------



## BML (23. Mai 2005)

UACM am 23.05.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hänge gerade bei einer Quest (möchte sie gerne lösen obwohl ich sie zum weiterspielen eigentlich nicht brauche). Ich habe ja von so einer Elfe auf der Insel Eloni den Auftrag bekommen eine Wundtinktur von einer Händlerin in Graufels zu holen (Valdis heisst sie glaub). Sie schickt mich dann zu einem fahrenden Händler, der ihr seit Tagen eine Lieferung schuldet und sie somit keinen Trank brauen kann. Im Dorf in Shiel bin ich dann auf diesen gestossen und habe ihm auch einen Malachit gegeben. Daraufhin habe ich die Kombination für die Kiste bekommen in der seine Waren sind. Nun weiss ich aber nicht wo zum Teufel sich diese Kiste versteckt hat. Habe schon einige Karten abgegrast (blöder wiederkehrender Fog of  War) und auch shcon weitergespielt in der Hoffnung, dass die Räuber die Kiste mitgenommen haben. Mitlerweile bin ich aber bereits bis zum Gottwall vorgestossen und langsam aber sicher glaube ich nicht mehr dran, dass ich die Kiste auf einer neuen Insel finde. Weiss jemand wo (auf welcher Insel) sich diese Kiste befindet (es muss eine Kombination eigegeben werden)? Die Insel ist vor allem wichtig, an den genauen Standort kann glaube ich niemand so gut erinnern. Schon mal danke im Vorraus.



Den Namen der Karte weiss ich nichtmehr, aber vieleicht hilft dir das?
Die Kiste ist auf der Karte wo man um ein Riesen Ork Heer zu besiegen an einem Dryaden Schrein mit Hilfe von nem Lenya Opfer die Dryaden wecken musste die dann das Ork Heer aufgemischt haben. 
Dort wo der Dryaden Schrein steht in den Büschen oder unter dem Hang unter dem Schrein (eins von beidem ist was länger her  )steht die Kiste !


----------



## outlawx (23. Mai 2005)

Die Kiste findest du auf der Karte "Shiel". In den Gebüschen bei der Dryade.


----------



## UACM (24. Mai 2005)

outlawx am 23.05.2005 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kiste findest du auf der Karte "Shiel". In den Gebüschen bei der Dryade.


 Danke, habe sie auf Anhieb gefunden. Zum Glueck hatte ich gerade in Shiel gespeichert und musste gerade mal zwei Bildschirme weit laufen.


----------

